# Just need to rant -gun happy hunters-



## boothcreek (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry just need to rant.

Hunting season has been open since sept 1st. As of sept 20th there is also a open cow elk season til the 30th.

Well, with antlered game hunters are very diligent with ID'ing their prey, now with the antlerless season all bets are off. On sunday we found our Dun Dexter Bull had been shot on OUR OWN PASTURE! after investigating shots that sounded too close to be legal(we thought trespassing, not shot livestock AND trespassing). Sadly the hunter got way before we got there, so no ID on him of any sort.

Now how in heck do you mistake a evenly chocolate coloured dexter bull that stands 40 inches at the shoulders with a cow elk that is dark brown on the front, cream on the body, white rump and - oh ya - is as tall as a 14 hh horse and can get its head up past its shoulders........ and then shooting onto private property towards houses? They have gone mad!!!! 

I am a hunter, love hunting, but that just peeves me to no end, thats not hunting.

On a happy note, Henry our bull will make it, the shot was a thru and thru, right behind the shoulders(going by the way he walks, it nicked the cartilage edge but not the bone), grazed one or both lungs since he had trouble breathing and sounded aweful for the first day. Amazingly the shot missed his spine, by its placement that was a real close one on that, maybe another inch or so higher(spine) or lower(lungs) and he would have been done for, and we do love our sweet little Henry.........


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 27, 2012)

I am so sorry. My husband and son are hunters. And they always make sure they know what they are shooting. Those people are terrible. Hugs to you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW! So glad Henry is going to be okay! I worry about the goats being deep in the woods. Some joker sees horns through the trees and thinks "deer"...stupid is everywhere.

But a cow?????? at this rate whoever it was might just end up with a darwin's award. Let's hope the person gets it together!

 for you and   for Henry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!  That is awful.  So glad he is okay.  We live a small rural area and had two kids shoot and kill someone's horse-just for fun.  They got busted though, were prosecuted, and I believe at least one did some time for it (not his first offense).  People are sick.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 27, 2012)

That is terrible!!!!  Hope your bull makes a full recovery!

I worry at deer hunting season since our largest ewe is the same colour as a deer :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh,  I am so sorry.  The guy was probably just shooting to be shooting.  There are  some people who have NO respect.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 27, 2012)

get some bright orange spray paint and spray the word COW on the sides of your cattle, HORSE on your horses and GOAT on your goats. maybe they can read, maybe they can't


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow. Isn't one of the fundamentals of shooting to fully identify and know what you are shooting at? If he had done that he would have seen that it was a cow and NOT fired. I can't stand that. Someone might say something about how he was not able to see the whole thing but if that were the case he should not have fired then either. ppft No sense. Crazy.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)

That sucks :/

We live right across from a gun club, so there's a lot of shooting going on year round. My sister (Ownedby3alpacas) has a dog the exact color of a whitetail, so if he ever gets out during hunting season...


Is there any way at all to find out who it was? Some people just shouldn't own guns


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that boothcreek.  The farmer and I are both bow hunters and much like you, we love hunting.  There really is no reason that anything other than the desired target should be shot.  Unfortunately, most of us know of someone that hunts that shouldn't be allowed in the woods with a popsicle stick, never mind a gun.  We too worry about our cows and dogs.  (which look nothing like deer, elk, moose, etc)  I am sorry that this happened, but am glad that Henry is going to heal and be fine.  Animals are extremely resilliant.  

Just a question;  in your area, what is the law?  Do you have to post No Tresspass signs or is it always tresspassing unless the hunter has written permission?  It doesn't change a thing.  Just curious.


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 28, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That is terrible!!!!  Hope your bull makes a full recovery!
> 
> I worry at deer hunting season since our largest ewe is the same colour as a deer :/


You could always throw some spray paint on her, or tie a hunter safety orange jacket over her back. Just a thought.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 28, 2012)

I may just do that...good idea


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so sorry your bull got shot. We are a family of hunters too - and this crap is what gives the responsible hunters a bad name. 
When I was a kid we never were allowed to ride our horses during deer season (deer hunters are the WORST). 
I now do dog sledding, and we do carting in the fall to condition the dogs. We wear blaze orange, and also put it on a couple of the dogs in the team. 
I would seriously consider putting some blaze orange on your stock. The reflective dog collars hooked together might work for a cow or bull. I think they even sell them for horses and other stock, now that I think about it.


----------



## lovinglife (Sep 28, 2012)

I hate to say it, but you may have to put up more signs and maybe make a point of putting some motion detection cameras around where they can be seen (but not stollen...)  I used to hunt a lot, but we never went around private property.  I realize some places that would be hard to find.  Good luck, I sure hope your bull is indeed ok.  

I am jealous you have Dexters, that is what I want...


----------



## greybeard (Sep 28, 2012)

If you find the nearsighted hunter, please send him my way. If he can confuse a bull with an elk, I have a target for him--and it's polled!.


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 29, 2012)

My dad had a mule shot and the guy swore it was an elk.  Now we bring our animals up close during hunting season and locked up over night or when not home.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 15, 2012)

My mother had a holstein steer shot one hunting season.  Now mind you he was BLACK AND WHITE AND 500 POUNDS.  We always penned our animals up during hunting season too.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 15, 2012)

That is just ridiculous I love hunting but how could someone even mistake.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lucky your bull is gonna be okay.
Some people just don't give a crap I think.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe it wasn't a mistake.  We just had _another _incident in our area.  Two teens were out hunting and apparently got bored.  So they took their high-powered rifles and took aim at a farmers cattle.   

http://heraldargus.com/articles/2012/12/06/news/local/doc50b929205cdc5282587412.txt


----------



## Cricket (Dec 16, 2012)

That's awful!  We had an incident here where a bored teenage hunter decided to shoot up a farmer's tractor that was sitting on the edge of a field.  He didn't realize the farmer was using his tractor as a deer blind and shot and killed him.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> That's awful!  We had an incident here where a bored teenage hunter decided to shoot up a farmer's tractor that was sitting on the edge of a field.  He didn't realize the farmer was using his tractor as a deer blind and shot and killed him.


That's such a shame. People are so dumb sometimes.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Maybe it wasn't a mistake.  We just had _another _incident in our area.  Two teens were out hunting and apparently got bored.  So they took their high-powered rifles and took aim at a farmers cattle.
> 
> http://heraldargus.com/articles/2012/12/06/news/local/doc50b929205cdc5282587412.txt


Some folks just don't give a damn.  There was something similar a few months back where a small herd of prized Red Angus cattle (all a young girl's show stock animals) were all shot and killed for what reason I don't think we'll ever know.  

I hate it when things like that happen.  But I hate it worse when I hear someone proudly bragging about how they shot up a mother elk and her older calf from a truck.  I would've loved to have throttled the ruddy S.O.B and give him a good tongue-lashing about it but had to hold back.  Didn't want to get fired because I gave an employer's favorite employee heck.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 16, 2012)

That is just how kids are now days its stupidity and ignorance


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 1, 2013)

Just an update on Henry, just because when I had the camera today he actually cooperated.

He healed just fine, we never had to intervene in any way. Tough little boogers these dexters.

In this picture I circled where he was shot, this is the entry side and the hair on the spot is still a bit shorter and darker then the rest. The exit side you cannot even tell anymore.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 2, 2013)

Tough little boogers these dexters   

That will be the Irish blood in his veines

Its unreal what some idiots get up to eh and frightning at the same time


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL yep, must be. 

People are scary with their carelessness when it comes to shooting their guns around here. Its sad when you have 160+ acres and have to be worried that someone is going to shoot you when you go for a walk on your own property....

We get more Crown Land then anyone can shake a stick at here in BC but they gotta hunt right by(or on) peoples private property. Its perplexing to say the least.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 2, 2013)

Worst I ever encountered was in southern Alberta. Pulled into a roadside restaurant and two guys bragging about the moose they bagged. Happened to look in the back of their truck on the way out and it was some ones horse. Funney thing is that just as I was about to pull out the RCMP pulled in and went straight to their truck so I can assume some one turned them in.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2013)

If someone killed my horse and they were bragging about it they had darn better HOPE the police get to them before I do!  

The processor we take our deer to had someone bring in a Llama, thinking it was a deer.  

I am a huge supporter of gun rights but I also think that if you prove yourself incapable of the responsibility, you should loose your guns.  

Some people should be charged for air.  

So glad to Henry is recovering well.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 2, 2013)

It's amazing how people--even hunters--can be so stupid!  How can you not tell a horse apart from a moose, or even a llama from a deer??  It's not that hard! People who call themselves hunters aren't even hunters if they can't tell the difference between what is wildlife and what is domestic life.  There should be more education out there for the "stupid people" to understand the difference between horses and moose, cows and moose, llamas and deer, elk and horses, the list goes on.  

And yes, unfortunately stupid hunters like those you mentioned kstaven also live up here in Canada. What a shame...


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 2, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> It's amazing how people--even hunters--can be so stupid!  How can you not tell a horse apart from a moose, or even a llama from a deer??  It's not that hard! People who call themselves hunters aren't even hunters if they can't tell the difference between what is wildlife and what is domestic life.  There should be more education out there for the "stupid people" to understand the difference between horses and moose, cows and moose, llamas and deer, elk and horses, the list goes on.
> 
> And yes, unfortunately stupid hunters like those you mentioned kstaven also live up here in Canada. What a shame...


Oh come on Karin they all know Southern Alberta is in Canada - we cant claim all the nutters are south of the border


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe they need to make anyone who buys guns or bullets take a quick picture based test to be real sure they can tell the difference between hunting animals and private livestock! If ya cant make a positive ID, you don't get your gun/bullets!


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 3, 2013)

Sometimes "stupid" is just an excuse. I have a 28 month old Belted Galloway steer, prime for the deep freeze and he comes up hanging leg useless during bow hunting season. His tendon has been cut. Neigbor comes over and offers to take him off my hands for free. I didn't suspect a thing until this, and went down to check the herd.

Is it a coincidence that his teen-age son is a bow hunter and we found their deer blind facing into my pasture? I am out a whole hind quarter and the fees for emergency slaughter on my farm. There is no mistaking a Belted Galloway for anything but a Belted Galloway. We have now installed cameras and the neighbor is pissed because he had to remove his deer blind from the property line. Didn't accuse them of anything; just made them comply to property rights.

My endurance horse on the other hand, is the same size and exact color of a deer. Through the trees, a mistake could be made if one were to give the benefit of the doubt. I don't take any chances with her. These idiots would shoot her in a box stall if they got the chance. During hunting season she wears a hunters orange halter with a bell, a cute little redesigned hunters cap and this year we cut up some hunter's orange fleece vests and made a big band to go around her belly. Best dressed deer in the province. Now we hope no one thinks she is their hunting buddy and takes a shot.


----------



## herfrds (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad your bull made it. Years ago one of our cows was not so lucky. We could not figure out why this cow was sick. Got her in the barn and vet came out he did everything he could but she died. Since we were all stumped he did a post mortem on her and found that she had been shot and it caused a massive infection in her. Bullet was still in her too!
The scareiest one is when we found a bullet hole in the side of our shop and it had missed hitting our big air compressure by about a 1/2"! If it had hit it we would have lost part of our shop because the tank was pressuerized. If either DH or DS had been in there they could have been shot!

Had a couple hunters a few years ago stop at the game check station with llama's in the back!

I'm a life long hunter and these idiots just drive me crazy!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been waitin for the State to announce an Emu season here. So many were turned loose in the National Forest here when that EMU lean and lo cholesterol meat idea went south and they are still reproducing in the wild such that they are becoming somewhat of a problem when the go out in front of a car at night on the highway. Kinda surprised--I would have thought the coyotes would have decimated them long before now.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 4, 2013)

Emus have been around for centuries along with the Dingos in Australia.  So, a coyote isn't that much of a problem for an Emu that will kick the lights out for the coyote in defence of their chicks.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

I was thinking a coyote wouldn't be much of a match for an emu either. At least not an adult emu. I believe I've heard an emu can kill a lion with one kick. So a coyote would be no match for an angry emu.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 4, 2013)

That's good to learn info Bossroo/Marlowmanor.  Thank you--now I know.
They sure are silly looking at times tho--walking around the woods with their heads a-bobbin


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 4, 2013)

> heads a-bobbin


Mental picture. lol


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 4, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Guess that's why they always call us the "crazy Canucks."


----------



## Symphony (Feb 22, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I was thinking a coyote wouldn't be much of a match for an emu either. At least not an adult emu. I believe I've heard an emu can kill a lion with one kick. So a coyote would be no match for an angry emu.


Nah, thats a Giraffe.  Emu's have large sharp claws that would easily cut a few inch deep gash in a coyote or human.  They can be quite dangerous.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 22, 2013)

Emus live in Australia.  Lions live in Africa.  I could believe that an ostrich could do serious damage to a lion.  They each weigh about the same, and an ostrich has some mighty fearsome toenails along with the ability to deliver a mighty kick.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Emus live in Australia.  Lions live in Africa.  I could believe that an ostrich could do serious damage to a lion.  They each weigh about the same, and an ostrich has some mighty fearsome toenails along with the ability to deliver a mighty kick.


Its ostrich that can kill lions with a good shot


----------

